# Snowblower sulky



## John445 (May 28, 2017)

Look what is it doing up in Canada




https://youtu.be/iDgugblHaIg


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

It’s kinda silly, and I like it.


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Nov 5, 2017)

yup.............he should have used his tractor


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Rained most of today. Need some snow if we're going to have a white Christmas. Right now we don't even have anything to sweep at.

.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Forum member Normex (hasn't been on here for a long time) built a snowblower sulky several years ago. I don't remember how it turned out for him.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Ariens made them for the 10000 series. My Friend Eric has one.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Glad to see how a Yamaha 1332 owner made his job of clearing snow even easier.


----------



## bigredmf (Jan 16, 2018)

Read that Gravely distributors are required to cut up any sulky made for their 2 wheel tractors if they come in on trade.

Surprisingly I did not hear they do the same for the tractor itself. My 1977 566 has pretty much zero safety interlocks.

Red


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

bigredmf said:


> Read that Gravely distributors are required to cut up any sulky made for their 2 wheel tractors if they come in on trade.
> 
> Surprisingly I did not hear they do the same for the tractor itself. My 1977 566 has pretty much zero safety interlocks.
> 
> ...


Don't the early Gravelys use a chain in the electric start system that's pretty much right out in the open,with no cover over it?


----------



## bigredmf (Jan 16, 2018)

I believe you are correct, I am not an expert just a 30 year Gravely owner.

Thank you

Ref


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

